# Lessons in Life II



## Doc

Serious Memes to help us all through everyday life.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

I know this is a snow-cat, snowmobiles, winter skiing forum site.  I love to read the posts about winter fun.  But to be perfectly honest, my favorite winter activity is going back inside and putting on my pajamas.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

I’m


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

I was hauling a big machine down from Minneapolis this week in a 26' box body.  I couldn't take a picture of this bumper sticker but, the words are burned into my mind.

*     "IF YOU ARE SO CLOSE YOU CAN READ THIS,  
BE WARNED TO BE CAREFUL OF THE IDIOT BEHIND ME"*


----------



## FrancSevin

*WE ARE THE CUMULATIVE RESULT OF OUR PAST*

 Forgive yes, but never forget.  It is always wise to use what you learned from the experience.   It doesn't prevent moving forward, just improves one's perspective and judgement.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## ezroller

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 133473


This is me on the this forum.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and with debt, you have no choices...




FYI, I believe the only time that debt is okay, when you are using that money to make money...


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

GRIEF;

GRIEF NEVER ENDS.  BUT, IT DOES CHANGE
IT'S A PASSAGE, NOT A PLACE
DON'T STAY THERE

GRIEF IS NOT A SIGN OF WEAKNESS, 
NOR IS IT A LACK OF FAITH

IT IS THE PRICE WE PAY FOR LOVING.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## ezroller

I love the positivity here @Pontoon Princess ! Thank you


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

So true.

If you want proof of this, there is plenty of money in Washington DC and not much of any of these qualities.
Think about it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

*It’s nice to be important but more important to be nice.*


----------



## FrancSevin

*SCARS ARE LIKE TATTOOS BUT, 

WITH MUCH MORE INTERESTING STORIES.*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 137056


Yep.  I've seen a LOT of fake Christians over the years.  They'll go to church on Sunday and then stab thy neighbor in the back there and the rest of the week.


----------



## mla2ofus

Best I've ever heard is the definition of a hypocrite. Someone who goes out Sat. nite and sows their wild oats, goes to church Sunday and prays for a crop failure.


----------



## Lenny

mla2ofus said:


> Best I've ever heard is the definition of a hypocrite. Someone who goes out Sat. nite and sows their wild oats, goes to church Sunday and prays for a crop failure.


This conversation reminds me of Harper Valley PTA:


----------



## pirate_girl

That...


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't know where else to put this.
?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Make every act, every decision, every choice, every kindness, one with which you can look back in your old age and smile.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

"HOPE IS FAITH HOLDING OUT IT'S HAND IN THE DARKNESS..."

"CONFIDENCE IS WHAT YOU THINK YOU ARE, NOT WHAT OTHERS THINK."

unknown


----------



## pirate_girl

❣


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

FOR THOSE WHO ARE 60 yrs OLD AND ABOVE PLEASE READ THIS.
This is for you. I really like what is said here and am going to try my best to follow it. Thank you to the person who wrote this. May God bless us all as we strive to be a blessing to others at this age, especially to our children.





Between 60 and death. It's time to use the money you saved up. Use it and enjoy it. Don't just keep it for those who may have no notion of the sacrifices you made to get it. Remember there is nothing more dangerous than a son or daughter-in-law with big ideas for your hard-earned capital.





Warning: This is also a bad time for investments, even if it seems wonderful or fool-proof. They only bring problems and worries. This is a time for you to enjoy some peace and quiet.





Stop worrying about the financial situation of your children and grandchildren, and don't feel bad spending your money on yourself. You've taken care of them for many years, and you've taught them what you could. You gave them an education, food, shelter, and support. The responsibility is now theirs to earn their own money.





Keep a healthy life, without great physical effort. Do moderate exercise (like walking every day), eat well, and get your sleep. It's easy to become sick, and it gets harder to remain healthy. That is why you need to keep yourself in good shape and be aware of your medical and physical needs. Keep in touch with your doctor, do tests even when you're feeling well. Stay informed.





Always buy the best, most beautiful items for your significant other. The key goal is to enjoy your money with your partner. One day one of you will miss the other, and the money will not provide any comfort then, enjoy it together.





Don't stress over the little things. You've already overcome so much in your life. You have good memories and bad ones, but the important thing is the present. Don't let the past drag you down and don't let the future frighten you. Feel good in the now. Small issues will soon be forgotten.





Regardless of age, always keep love alive. Love your partner, love life, love your family, love your neighbor and remember: "A man is not old as long as he has intelligence and affection."





Be proud, both inside and out. Don't stop going to your hair salon or barber, do your nails, go to the dermatologist and the dentist, keep your perfumes and creams well stocked. When you are well-maintained on the outside, it seeps in, making you feel proud and strong.





Don’t lose sight of fashion trends for your age, but keep your own sense of style. You’ve developed your own sense of what looks good on you – keep it and be proud of it. It’s part of who you are.





ALWAYS stay up-to-date. Read newspapers, watch the news. Go online and read what people are saying. Make sure you have an active email account and try to use some of those social networks. You'll be surprised at what old friends you'll meet.





Respect the younger generation and their opinions. They may not have the same ideas as you, but they are the future and will take the world in their direction. Give advice, not criticism, and try to remind them that yesterday's wisdom still applies today.
Never use the phrase: “In my time.” Your time is now. As long as you’re alive, you are part of this time.





Some people embrace their golden years, while others become bitter and surly. Life is too short to waste your days on the latter. Spend your time with positive, cheerful people, it'll rub off on you and your days will seem that much better. Spending your time with bitter people will make you feel older and harder to be around.





Do not surrender to the temptation of living with your children or grandchildren (if you have a financial choice, that is). Sure, being surrounded by family sounds great, but we all need our privacy. They need theirs and you need yours. Even then, do so only if you feel you really need the help or do not want to live by yourself





Don't abandon your hobbies. If you don't have any, make new ones. You can travel, hike, cook, read, dance. You can adopt a cat or a dog, grow a kitchen garden, play cards, checkers, chess, dominoes, golf.





Try to go. Get out of the house, meet people you haven't seen in a while, experience something new (or something old). The important thing is to leave the house from time to time. Go to museums, go walk through a park. Get out there.





Speak in courteous tones and try not to complain or criticize too much unless you really need to. Try to accept situations as they are.





Pains and discomfort go hand in hand with getting older. Try not to dwell on them but accept them as a part of life.





If you've been offended by someone – forgive them. If you've offended someone-apologize. Don't drag around resentment with you. It only serves to make you sad and bitter. It doesn't matter who was right. Someone once said: "Holding a grudge is like taking poison and expecting the other person to die." Don't take that poison. Forgive, forget, and move on with your life.





Laugh. Laugh away your worries Remember, you are one of the lucky ones. You managed to have a life, a long one. Many never get to this age, never get to experience a full life.
My valued friends, enjoy peaceful life at this point in your life ...
Don't worry... be happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2You and 2 others


----------



## FrancSevin

TWO WOLVES

One evening, an old Cherokee Chief told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people.  He said, " My son, the battle is between two wolves inside us all." 

"One is Evil.... It is anger, envy, self pity, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed,  arrogance, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and pride."
"The other is Good.... It is joy, peace,  love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, and faith."  

The grandson pondered these words for a minute and then asked his grandfather,,, "Which wolf wins?"

The old Cherokee simply replied,,,, "the one you feed."


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 139240


Had a tough discussion with the wife about this last week. Seems I'm too tough a boss at work because I have and hold to standards

 Wish I would have had it then.

Thanks PG


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Had a tough discussion with the wife about this last week. Seems I'm too tough a boss at work because I have and hold to standards
> 
> Wish I would have had it then.
> 
> Thanks PG


You are most welcome, my friend.
?


----------



## FrancSevin

*Discipline is actually an essential element of life satisfaction. A person who is well disciplined is never controlled by the pressure and temptations presented to their emotions, body or mind.*

*It is not the rules we lay down as parents, but the tools of conscience, moralities, and choices.*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess

as my daughter left for school everyday, the last thing I said to her, was, be a friend to everyone...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?❤


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 143193


Life sucks.  Get used to it!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Life sucks.  Get used to it!


'Tis all about perspective.


----------



## PGBC

I try to practice these.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Can't help but agree with no. 2. I know a guy like that. He only does 'good' because he wants something in return. Not going to happen. I also knew someone that told me she was a 'good person' but IMO - if you're truly a good person, there's no need to broadcast it.


----------



## Misa




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## PGBC




----------



## PGBC




----------



## PGBC




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> View attachment 143927


I have a bathroom in my garage for just such situations.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Gary O'

I took a lot of pics while living at the cabin


some I put words to;


----------



## m1west

Ironman said:


> View attachment 144719


She is the only one in the Picture that would look better with the mask on


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## waybomb

m1west said:


> She is the only one in the Picture that would look better with the mask on


It would need to be one bigass supersize mask. Like maybe a boy scout pup-tent.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Breaking News: Canada Geese are now prohibited from honking when flying over Ottawa.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman

View attachment 148034


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Yep!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## pirate_girl

Within the poetry..
Love this!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

*Discipline; * One of the essential elements of a good life.

As a Verb:  It is what your father does to you when you screw up and he kicks your ass.
As a Noun:  It is what your brain must learn so you father doesn't have to do it again.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Last year, a two-year-old colt finished dead last in his first race. Disappointed, his owners placed him in a “claiming” race, where anyone can take the ownership of a horse for a fee. An older man claims the colt after missing his chance to claim another horse he wanted. He says it is his last attempt to find some success in the racing industry.
The colt wins by 17 lengths, and his new owner is encouraged. But in the races that follow he finishes third twice, fourth once and fifth once. His owner still believes in him.
This year, 2022, is the colt's only chance to race in major thoroughbred races, which are limited to three-year-olds. The day before the Kentucky Derby, the field of horses is already full. But then, at the last moment, a famous trainer scratches (withdraws) his horse. The colt takes his place in a field of twenty horses, just 30 seconds before the entry deadline. He is in the game. He has a chance.
But all the metrics and predictors are against him. Neither his owner, his trainer nor his jockey has ever been associated with any horse in the Kentucky Derby. His jockey has never even won a major event. They are outsiders and newbies in an elite arena. On the morning of the race, his odds of winning are set at 80 to 1, the second-longest odds in Derby history.
Halfway around the track, the colt is 16 horses back from the lead. He can’t even be seen in the field of view of the drone camera flying above the race. He is a nobody, a throw-away, an inconsequential participant.
But then he makes his move. He begins working his way through the crowded pack, finding a few narrow, fleeting opportunities to improve his position. As they head toward the finish line, he has moved up to fifth, then fourth. Still, no one notices him. No one mentions him. Everyone’s attention is still focused on the battle between the two famous front-runners.
Only seconds before the finish, he suddenly, magically passes the two front-runners. The announcer struggles to identify him and say his name in time. He says, almost in a single breath, “Rich Strike is coming up on the inside ... Oh my goodness! The longest shot has won the Kentucky Derby!”
Moral: Where there is life, there is hope. Anything is possible. Believe in yourself. And don’t let anyone count you out. Persistence and determination can beat the odds.


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

*Why is it that a cannibal will NEVER eat circus clowns?

Because they taste funny.*


----------



## carebears

FrancSevin said:


> So true.
> 
> If you want proof of this, there is plenty of money in Washington DC and not much of any of these qualities.
> Think about it.


rare to have these qualities in politics


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

“The thief does not come except to steal, and to kill, and to destroy. I have come that they may have life, and that they may have it more abundantly.”
John 10:10


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

There are things a married man should never say to his wife.


There ought to be a list somewhere because
I wish I knew what those were


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> There are things a married man should never say to his wife.
> 
> 
> There ought to be a list somewhere because
> I wish I knew what those were


Ask the Mrs.  She knows all of them, what you said and the day/month/year & time of when you said it.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> Ask the Mrs.  She knows all of them, what you said and the day/month/year & time of when you said it.


I don't think that helps much.  A list of what I did isn't what I asked for.

Having occupied the planet for at least seven thousand years as married couples, one would think some man somewhere would have cataloged this shit we should never say.  Of course, this assumes new ones won't arise.

Just about anything will get you in trouble.  for instance,,,;

"Honey, I love the new way you have your hair."

"What was wrong with my old hair?"


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto

Ironman said:


> View attachment 152530


i imagine it goes both ways.


----------



## Ironman

Umberto said:


> i imagine it goes both ways.


I concur


----------



## pirate_girl

fires.
This made me cry.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

A man and his dog were walking along a road.

The man was enjoying the scenery when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold.

He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough, he called out, "Excuse me, where are we?"

"This is Heaven, sir," .......the man answered. "Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the man asked. "Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up." The man gestured, and the gate began to open. "Can my friend," gesturing toward his dog, "come in, too?" the traveler asked. "I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets."

The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.

After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed.
There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book. "Excuse me!" he called the man. "Do you have any water?"

"Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in." "How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to the dog. "There should be a bowl by the pump," said the man.

They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, and then he gave some to the dog. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree. "What do you call this place?" the traveler asked.

"This is Heaven," he answered,

"Well, that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the road said that was Heaven, too."

"Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? ......Nope. That's Hell."

"Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?".........."No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind."


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> A man and his dog were walking along a road.
> 
> The man was enjoying the scenery when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold.
> 
> He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough, he called out, "Excuse me, where are we?"
> 
> "This is Heaven, sir," .......the man answered. "Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the man asked. "Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up." The man gestured, and the gate began to open. "Can my friend," gesturing toward his dog, "come in, too?" the traveler asked. "I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets."
> 
> The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.
> 
> After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed.
> There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book. "Excuse me!" he called the man. "Do you have any water?"
> 
> "Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in." "How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to the dog. "There should be a bowl by the pump," said the man.
> 
> They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, and then he gave some to the dog. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree. "What do you call this place?" the traveler asked.
> 
> "This is Heaven," he answered,
> 
> "Well, that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the road said that was Heaven, too."
> 
> "Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? ......Nope. That's Hell."
> 
> "Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?".........."No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind."


I have see variations of this one before , its a good one Franc


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Bill Hicks.
He was the best.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc

AND THEN IT IS WINTER You know. . . time has a way of moving quickly and catching you unaware of the passing years.
 It seems just yesterday that I was young, just married and embarking on my new life with my mate. Yet in a way, it seems like eons ago, and I wonder where all the years went. I know that I lived them all. I have glimpses of how it was back then and of all my hopes and dreams. But, here it is... the winter of my life and it catches me by surprise...

How did I get here so fast? Where did the years go and where did my youth go?

I remember well seeing older people through the years and thinking that those older people were years away from me and that winter was so far off that I could not fathom it or imagine fully what it would be like. But, here it is...my friends are retired and getting grey...they move slower and I see an older person now. Some are in better and some worse shape than me...but, I see the great change....Not like the ones that I remember who were young and vibrant...but, like me, their age is beginning to show and we are now those older folks that we used to see and never thought we'd be.

Each day now, I find that just getting a shower is a real target for the day! And taking a nap is not a treat anymore... it's mandatory! Cause if I don't on my own free will... I just fall asleep where I sit!

And so...now I enter into this new season of my life unprepared for all the aches and pains and the loss of strength and ability to go and do things that I wish I had done but never did!

But, at least I know, that though the winter has come, and I'm not sure how long it will last...this I know, that when it's over on this earth...it's NOT over. A new adventure will begin!

Yes, I have regrets. There are things I wish I hadn't done...things I should have done, but indeed, there are many things I'm happy to have done. It's all in a lifetime.

So, if you're not in your winter yet...let me remind you, that it will be here faster than you think. So, whatever you would like to accomplish in your life please do it quickly! Don't put things off too long!

Life goes by quickly. So, do what you can today, as you can never be sure whether this is your winter or not! You have no promise that you will see all the seasons of your life...so, live for today and say all the things that you want your loved ones to remember...and hope that they appreciate and love you for all the things that you have done for them in all the years past!

"Life" is a gift to you. The way you live your life is your gift to those who come after. Make it a fantastic one.
LIVE IT WELL! ENJOY TODAY! DO SOMETHING FUN! BE HAPPY! HAVE A GREAT DAY!
REMEMBER:....

"It is health that is real wealth and not pieces of gold and silver.
"LIVE HAPPY IN THIS YEAR AND EVERY YEAR!
LASTLY, CONSIDER THE FOLLOWING:
TODAY IS THE OLDEST YOU'VE EVER BEEN, YET THE YOUNGEST YOU'LL EVER BE SO - ENJOY THIS DAY WHILE IT LASTS.

~Your kids are becoming you.......

~Going out is good.. Coming home is better!

~You forget names.... But it's OK because other people forgot they even knew you!!!

~You realize you're never going to be really good at anything

~The things you used to care to do, you no longer care to do, but you really do care that you don't care to do them anymore.

~You sleep better on a lounge chair with the TV blaring than in bed. It's called "pre-sleep".

~You miss the days when everything worked with just an "ON" and "OFF" switch..

~You tend to use more 4 letter words ... "what?"..."when?"... "what?" . ???

~Now that you can afford expensive jewelry, it's not safe to wear it anywhere.

~You notice everything they sell in stores is "sleeveless"?!!!

~What used to be freckles are now liver spots.

~Everybody whispers.

~You have 3 sizes of clothes in your closet.... 2 of which you will never wear.

~But Old is good in some things: Old Songs, Old movies, and best of all, OLD FRIENDS!!

Stay well, "OLD FRIEND!" Send this on to other "Old Friends!" and let them laugh in AGREEMENT!!!

It's Not What You Gather, But What You Scatter That Tells What Kind Of Life You Have Lived.
Author Unknown


----------



## Doc

10 THINGS TIME HAS TAUGHT ME

1. Most of our life is spent chasing false goals and worshipping false ideals. The day you realise that is the day you really start to live.

2. You really, truly cannot please all of the people all of the time. Please yourself first and your loved ones second, everyone else is busy pleasing themselves anyway, trust me.

3. Fighting the ageing process is like trying to catch the wind. Go with it, enjoy it. Your body is changing, but it always has been. Don’t waste time trying to reverse that, instead change your mindset to see the beauty in the new.

4. Nobody is perfect and nobody is truly happy with their lot. When that sinks in you are free of comparison and free of judgement. It’s truly liberating.

5. No one really sees what you do right, everyone sees what you do wrong. When that becomes clear to you, you will start doing things for the right reason and you will start having so much more fun.

6. You will regret the years you spent berating your looks, the sooner you can make peace with the vessel your soul lives in, the better. Your body is amazing and important but it does not define you.

7. Your health is obviously important but stress, fear and worry are far more damaging than any delicious food or drink you may deny yourself. Happiness and peace are the best medicine.

8. Who will remember you and for what, become important factors as you age. Your love and your wisdom will live on far longer than any material thing you can pass down. Tell your stories, they can travel farther than you can imagine.

9. We are not here for long but if you are living against the wind it can feel like a life-sentence. Life should not feel like a chore, it should feel like an adventure.

10. Always, always, drink the good champagne and use the things you keep for ‘best’. Tomorrow is guaranteed to no one. Today is a gift that’s why we call it the present. Eat, Drink & Be Merry.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Faith can move mountains.

So, from time to time when need arises, pray.

However, do not be surprised if God hands you a shovel


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

*PAUL HARVEY'S LETTER TO HIS GRANDCHILDREN*

We tried so hard to make things better for our kids that we made them worse. For my grandchildren, I'd like better.
I'd really like for them to know about hand me down clothes and homemade ice cream and leftover meat loaf sandwiches.. I really would.

I hope you learn humility by being humiliated, and that you learn honesty by being cheated.

I hope you learn to make your own bed and mow the lawn and wash the car.

And I really hope nobody gives you a brand new car when you are sixteen.

It will be good if at least one time you can see puppies born and your old dog put to sleep.

I hope you get a black eye fighting for something you believe in.

I hope you have to share a bedroom with your younger brother/sister. And it's all right if you have to draw a line down the middle of the room, but when he wants to crawl under the covers with you because he's scared, I hope you let him.

When you want to see a movie and your little brother/sister wants to tag along, I hope you'll let him/her.

I hope you have to walk uphill to school with your friends and that you live in a town where you can do it safely.

On rainy days when you have to catch a ride, I hope you don't ask your driver to drop you two blocks away so you won't be seen riding with someone as uncool as your Mom.

If you want a slingshot, I hope your Dad teaches you how to make one instead of buying one.

I hope you learn to dig in the dirt and read books.

When you learn to use computers, I hope you also learn to add and subtract in your head.

I hope you get teased by your friends when you have your first crush on a boy / girl, and when you talk back to your mother that you learn what ivory soap tastes like.

May you skin your knee climbing a mountain, burn your hand on a stove and stick your tongue on a frozen flagpole.

I don't care if you try a beer once, but I hope you don't like it... And if a friend offers you dope or a joint, I hope you realize he/she is not your friend.

I sure hope you make time to sit on a porch with your Grandma/Grandpa and go fishing with your Uncle.

May you feel sorrow at a funeral and joy during the holidays.

I hope your mother punishes you when you throw a baseball through your neighbor's window and that she hugs you and kisses you at Christmas time when you give her a plaster mold of your hand.

These things I wish for you - tough times and disappointment, hard work and happiness. To me, it's the only way to appreciate life.


----------



## Ironman

Lesson in knots.


----------



## pirate_girl

❤


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

Stole this from a friend's page…
1. After loving my parents, my siblings, my spouse, my children and my friends, I have now started loving myself.

2. I have realized that I am not “Atlas”. The world does not rest on my shoulders.

3. I have stopped bargaining with vegetable & fruit vendors. A few pennies more is not going to break me, but it might help the poor fellow save for his daughter’s school fees.

4. I leave my waitress a big tip. The extra money might bring a smile to her face. She is toiling much harder for a living than I am.

5. I stopped telling the elderly that they've already told that story many times. The story makes them walk down memory lane & relive their past.

6. I have learned not to correct people even when I know they are wrong. The onus of making everyone perfect is not on me. Peace is more precious than perfection.

7. I give compliments freely & generously. Compliments are a mood enhancer not only for the recipient, but also for me. And a small tip for the recipient of a compliment, never, NEVER turn it down, just say "Thank You.”

8. I have learned not to bother about a crease or a spot on my shirt. Personality speaks louder than appearances.

9. I walk away from people who don't value me. They might not know my worth, but I do.

10. I remain cool when someone plays dirty to outrun me in the rat race. I am not a rat & neither am I in any race.

11. I am learning not to be embarrassed by my emotions. It’s my emotions that make me human.

12. I have learned that it's better to drop the ego than to break a relationship. My ego will keep me aloof, whereas with relationships, I will never be alone.

13. I have learned to live each day as if it's the last. After all, it might be the last.

14. I am doing what makes me happy. I am responsible for my happiness, and I owe it to myself. Happiness is a choice. You can be happy at any time, just choose to be!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Stole this from a friend's page…
> 1. After loving my parents, my siblings, my spouse, my children and my friends, I have now started loving myself.
> 
> 2. I have realized that I am not “Atlas”. The world does not rest on my shoulders.
> 
> 3. I have stopped bargaining with vegetable & fruit vendors. A few pennies more is not going to break me, but it might help the poor fellow save for his daughter’s school fees.
> 
> 4. I leave my waitress a big tip. The extra money might bring a smile to her face. She is toiling much harder for a living than I am.
> 
> 5. I stopped telling the elderly that they've already told that story many times. The story makes them walk down memory lane & relive their past.
> 
> 6. I have learned not to correct people even when I know they are wrong. The onus of making everyone perfect is not on me. Peace is more precious than perfection.
> 
> 7. I give compliments freely & generously. Compliments are a mood enhancer not only for the recipient, but also for me. And a small tip for the recipient of a compliment, never, NEVER turn it down, just say "Thank You.”
> 
> 8. I have learned not to bother about a crease or a spot on my shirt. Personality speaks louder than appearances.
> 
> 9. I walk away from people who don't value me. They might not know my worth, but I do.
> 
> 10. I remain cool when someone plays dirty to outrun me in the rat race. I am not a rat & neither am I in any race.
> 
> 11. I am learning not to be embarrassed by my emotions. It’s my emotions that make me human.
> 
> 12. I have learned that it's better to drop the ego than to break a relationship. My ego will keep me aloof, whereas with relationships, I will never be alone.
> 
> 13. I have learned to live each day as if it's the last. After all, it might be the last.
> 
> 14. I am doing what makes me happy. I am responsible for my happiness, and I owe it to myself. Happiness is a choice. You can be happy at any time, just choose to be!


Doc,

I have lived 76 years on this planet and will attest;
Every word here is absolutely true.

It is sad that many of us must live that long to believe it.  And learn to live it.


----------



## Doc

No clue who wrote this but WOW.   Spot on.     

When God created woman he was working late on the 6th day.......
An angel came by and asked." Why spend so much time on her?"
The lord answered. "Have you seen all the specifications I have to meet to shape her?"
She must function on all kinds of situations,
She must be able to embrace several kids at the same time,
Have a hug that can heal anything from a bruised knee to a broken heart,
She must do all this with only two hands, "She cures herself when sick and can work 18 hours a day"
THE ANGEL was impressed "Just two hands.....impossible!
And this is the standard model?"
The Angel came closer and touched the woman
"But you have made her so soft, Lord".
"She is soft", said the Lord,
"But I have made her strong. You can't imagine what she can endure and overcome."
"Can she think?" The Angel asked...
The Lord answered. "Not only can she think, she can reason and negotiate."
The Angel touched her cheeks....
"Lord, it seems this creation is leaking! You have put too many burdens on her"
"She is not leaking...it is a tear" The Lord corrected the Angel…
"What's it for?" Asked the Angel..... .
The Lord said. "Tears are her way of expressing her grief, her doubts, her love, her loneliness, her suffering and her pride."...
This made a big impression on the Angel,
"Lord, you are a genius. You thought of everything.
A woman is indeed marvelous"
Lord said. "Indeed she is.
She has strength that amazes a man.
She can handle trouble and carry heavy burdens.
She holds happiness, love and opinions.
She smiles when she feels like screaming.
She sings when she feels like crying, cries when happy and laughs when afraid.
She fights for what she believes in.
Her love is unconditional.
Her heart is broken when a next-of-kin or a friend dies but she finds strength to get on with life"
The Angel asked: "So she is a perfect being?"
The lord replied: "No. She has just one drawback
She often forgets what she is worth."


----------



## tommu56

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 156312


and Nurses!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------

